# Biken im Kellerwald



## KellerwaldBiker (17. März 2007)

Hi
Ich fahre mehrmals in der Woche die Wege und Trails im Kellerwald ab. Manchmal allein, manchmal auch mit einem Kumpel. Ziel ist immer den Turm zu erreichen und danach viel Spaß in den Abfahrten zu haben.


Gibt es hier im Forum noch mehr Leute die in dieser gegend , oder rund um Borken (Altenburg) fahren?

Würde gern mal bei anderen mitfahren ,oder wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr auch mal am Wochenende mit uns hoch zum Kellerwaldturm fahren.



MfG.:Marius


----------



## Stanislaw (26. April 2007)

hi

wir fahren oft den urwaldsteig um den edersee. zum kellerwaldturm wollen wir auch sehr gerne mal. vielleicht kannst du uns die gegend zeigen.

schreib mir einfach mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KellerwaldBiker (1. Mai 2007)

Ja ist kein Ding müsste wir halt nur mal einen termin ausmachen an dem es passt, ihr könntet mir ja dann auch mal den urwaldsteig zeigen, da ich da auch noch nie war aber gern mal fahren würde.

MfG.:Marius


----------



## votec-cougar (2. Mai 2007)

KellerwaldBiker schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich fahre mehrmals in der Woche die Wege und Trails im Kellerwald ab. Manchmal allein, manchmal auch mit einem Kumpel. Ziel ist immer den Turm zu erreichen und danach viel Spaß in den Abfahrten zu haben.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Marius,

ich komme ursprünglich aus Borken und hab bis '94 auch immer die Trails (damal hieß das noch Waldweg) abgeklappert.
Bin schon lange mal am überlegen mal wieder zur Altenburg hoch zu fahren.
Jetzt wohne ich in Vellmar und bin immer im Habichtswald unterwegs.
Vielleicht kann man ja mal eine gemeinsame Tour zum Turm machen...


Gruß
Michael


----------



## votec-cougar (2. Mai 2007)

Stanislaw schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wir fahren oft den urwaldsteig um den edersee. zum kellerwaldturm wollen wir auch sehr gerne mal. vielleicht kannst du uns die gegend zeigen.
> 
> schreib mir einfach mal....



Hi,

den Urwaldsteig würde ich ja zu gerne mal unter die Stollen nehmen!
Nehmt ihr mich mit?


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stanislaw (8. Mai 2007)

votec-cougar schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> den Urwaldsteig würde ich ja zu gerne mal unter die Stollen nehmen!
> Nehmt ihr mich mit?
> ...



ich bin am wochenende unterwegs, wie sieht es nächste woche mal aus ?


----------



## votec-cougar (8. Mai 2007)

Stanislaw schrieb:


> ich bin am wochenende unterwegs, wie sieht es nächste woche mal aus ?



Puh...nächstes Wochenende ist Muttertag --> da fällt wohl biken eher aus...

Aber das Wochenende am 19./20. könnte gehen oder die KW22 (in der hab ich Urlaub).


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (9. Mai 2007)

Hi am 19-20 hätte ich Zeit, wie lang ist die Strecke dort ungefär und was muss man fahrerisch so drauf haben?? ich will ja schließlich keine spaßbremse sein.

@Votec Cougar, ja es gibt dort schon ein paar tolle ecken, hab jetzt neben 3 "weg"abfahrten ,die vom Turm nach unten führen, noch eine virte gefunden die auch ziemlich viel Spaß macht und  querfeldein nach unten geht.    

MfG.:Marius


----------



## hrXXL (10. Mai 2007)

hallo
komme aus frankenberg und bekomme in 2 wochen mein neues bike. zur zeit bin ich als noch mit einem cross trekking unterwegs.
wenn ich mein neues bike könnte man sich ja vielleicht mal zu einer tour auf dem urwaldsteig treffen


----------



## Stanislaw (11. Mai 2007)

Wir können ja mal den 19. bzw. 20. festhalten. Allerdings würde ich dann recht früh morgends fahren, da ich nachmittags noch nach Winterberg zum Festival möchte.

Die ca. 80km Urwaldsteig haben wir in 5 sektionen eingeteilt. Wir sollten bei der ersten Tour 20-40km (500-1000 Höhen Meter) fahren. Es geht ordentlich bergauf und es gibt ein paar richtig schicke Trails, die Mann aber auch schieben kann.
Wir fahren immer so mit 4-6 Leuten.... Je mehr, desto besser.


----------



## hrXXL (11. Mai 2007)

wieviel hm hat die ganze strecke?
von wo aus startet ihr immer eure tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KellerwaldBiker (13. Mai 2007)

alles klar 20-40km dürfte ich schaffen und so an höhenmetern bekomme ich das auch hin, wo treffen wir uns ??

MfG.:Marius


----------



## ale2812 (13. Mai 2007)

Bei der Tour zum Kellerwaldturm wäre ich auch gerne mit von der Partie 

MfG


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (13. Mai 2007)

Da muss ich erstmal den oben angesprochenen Kumpel von mir  fragen ob du mitfahren darfst  .  Cool das du dich auch angemeldet hast!



MfG.:Marius


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2007)

Nimmt da jemand ein GPS mit und würde mir die Datei zur Verfügung stellen.  Kann zu dem Zeitpunkt leider nicht.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Marcus68 (14. Mai 2007)

Hi ,würde auch gern mitfahren . Habt ihr jetzt schon einen genauen Termin ? 
Also ,bis dann!!


----------



## votec-cougar (15. Mai 2007)

Hi,

wie gesagt: würde gerne mit zum Urwaldsteig! Kann aber leider nur am 20. - können wir uns auf den Sonntag einigen?

Meldet euch doch mal...dann könnten wir auch gleich 'ne Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt vereinbaren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stanislaw (17. Mai 2007)

OK, Treffen wir uns am Sonntag (20.5) um 9 Uhr am Parkplatz der Bergbahn Waldeck. Hier ist der Link zum Treffpunkt, Eingetragen bei Google Map.
Von da aus können wir die schönsten Trails des Urwaldsteigs befahren.

Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## votec-cougar (17. Mai 2007)

Super, bin dabei!
Also dann am Sonntag um 09:00 Uhr und drückt die Daumen, dass es nicht regnet...


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (18. Mai 2007)

alles klar kann auch nur am sonntag da mein bruder morgen auf den deutschen meisterschaften ist und das auto braucht. bin dann am sonntag um 9 am treffpunkt.


MfG.:marius


----------



## damian20 (18. Mai 2007)

Grüßt Euch,
ich komme aus Neukirchen (nähe Schwalmstadt), bin zufällig beim Forumstöbern auf eure Tourplanung am Sonntag gestoßen.
Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt schließe ich mich euch gerne an, bin bis jetzt nur vor einem Jahr ein Teilstück vom Kellerwaldsteig am Edersee gefahren und wollte den Urwaldsteig schon immer mal kennenlernen.
Werde um 9.00 Uhr zum Startpunkt kommen.

Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## Marcus68 (18. Mai 2007)

ok,also sonntag hab ich auch zeit .
9.00 uhr ist super. ich freu mich schon auf neue strecken und neue leute.
also bis dann gruß marcus


----------



## Torsten (18. Mai 2007)

Kann jemand ein GPS mitlaufen lassen?  Wäre echt nett...
Kann leider nicht, da ziemlich erkältet.

gruß Torsten


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (18. Mai 2007)

ich besitze sowas leider nicht hab an meinem bike nichmal nen tarro fahre nur noch nach gefühl , hab heuete erstmal das bike für sonntag fit gemacht, hat nen komplett neuen antrieb bekommen  .

MfG.:marius


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (19. Mai 2007)

ist die bergbahn die seilbahn neben der tauchschule ??





MfG.:Marius


----------



## Stanislaw (19. Mai 2007)

ja, die bergbahn ist neben der tauchschule.

nehme gps mit.

wir sehen uns morgen. freue mich auch sehr. die korbacher fraktion ist leider nur zu dritt, aber 6, 7 mann werden wir dann morgen bestimmt werden...

hoffe, ihr seid mutig genug....


----------



## Torsten (20. Mai 2007)

Stanislaw schrieb:


> nehme gps mit.



 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.  Liege hier mit Husten und "Schnodder" auf dem Sofa und schaue sehnsüchtig nach draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KellerwaldBiker (20. Mai 2007)

Hi
War ne super Tour mit echt genialen Trails.Auch die anderen die mitgefahren sind (wir waren 7 Leute ) waren alle super nett.

was lerne ich fürs nächste mal:
der Camelback mit der großen blase muss wieder ruasgekramt werden,
ein umwerfer der nichtmehr klappert muss her, wobei das garnicht so schlecht klang der klappernde Umwerfer und die schleifende bremsscheibe von mario(hoffe der name stimmt).
achso und natürlich etwas mehr geld als heute mitnhem , die nächste runde geht auf mich .

@torsten, es gibt wohl zwei von deiner sorte, der andere ist heute mitgefahren, müssten auch noch ein paar schöne fotos kommen die eine ganz guten Vorgeschmack geben. 

MfG.:Marius , der jetzt lust auf mehr hat.


----------



## ELLOCO99 (21. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,

die Bilder werde ich heute Abend einstellen. Hat super Spaß gemacht mit so einer großen Gruppe zu fahren.

Meine Bremse hat doch kaum geschliffen 

Gruß 

Mario


----------



## ELLOCO99 (21. Mai 2007)

hier die ersten 3...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=61682


----------



## votec-cougar (21. Mai 2007)

Moin Jungs,

tja, da kann ich mich nur anschließen: ich fand's auch super  

Und mein Angebot steht --> wir können gerne mal eine Tour im schönen Habichtswald zusammen machen. Macht euch doch mal Gedanken über einen Termin im Juni und ich arbeite mal 'ne schöne Strechke aus...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## yofresh (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo ihr,
deckt sich der MTB-geeignete Verlauf mit dem unter http://www.urwaldsteig-edersee.de/ beschriebenen? Ziehe nämlich in Erwägung, über Pfingsten den Urwaldsteig nach den dort zu findenden GPS-Tracks zu fahren. Hattet ihr grössere Probleme mit Kyrrels Hinterlassenschaft?
Gruss,
Nico


----------



## damian20 (22. Mai 2007)

Grüßt euch,

kann mich ebenfalls dem Lob nur anschließen.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, vor allem die Guides aus Korbach haben uns super die Trails gezeigt. 
Die für unsere Gegend, so zusammenhängend, sehr selten sind.
Hier vier Bilder vom Sonntag





(ich hoffe es funktioniert)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei wenn Du (Michael) uns den Habichtswald zeigen willst. Den 10. od. 24 Juni könnte ich.

Zu Deiner Frage Nico:
Auf der von uns gefahrenen Strecke haben uns nur wenige Bäume gestört, vereinzelt mußten wir sie umfahren oder konnten darunter durchfahren.
Wir sind den Urwaldsteig von Waldeck aus zunächst in Richtung Sperrmauer gefahren, Super Trail zum Schluß.
Anschließend auf dem Radweg zurück nach Waldeck und weiter auf dem Urwaldsteig Richtung Niederwerbe/Asel, fast nur schmale Trails, auf diesem Stück sind wir irgendwann Richtung Basdorf abgebogen und zurück nach Waldeck über Straße/Radweg gefahren
Ist von der Länge und Hm genau richtig gewesen, wir sind ca. 40 km und ca. 1100 hm gefahren. Da die Strecke größtenteils aus Trails besteht und ordentlich bergauf/berab geht, bin ich auch ganz gut ins schwitzen gekommen.
Für den kompletten Urwaldsteig sollte man auf jeden Fall sehr viel Zeit und Kondition mitbringen.
Ob sich diese Strecke mit dem Verlauf der GPS-Tracks deckt kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
In dieser Kombination sind die Trails bergab super zu fahren und bergauf konnte man fast alles treten.

Danke nochmal Euch aus Korbach (Steffen, Mario und Micha).

Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## Stanislaw (22. Mai 2007)

Hi 6 Zwerge

Tour war super, hat Spaß gemacht (obwohl das Tempo für mich ganz schön fix war). Meine Frau musste mich danach stundenlang massieren.....  
Die Korbacher Guides bieten sich natürlich gerne an noch andere richtig schicke Trails (Urwaldsteig südlicher Teil, Diemelsteig, Uplandsteig etc.) zu zeigen.

Hier ist mal die gps Strecke in Google maps. (Graphik mit meiner Herzfrequenz ist natürlich nicht dabei) 

cu, Steffen


----------



## Marcus68 (22. Mai 2007)

hallo an alle Nobby Nic fahrer,
also das war wirklich ne klasse tour. hat richtig spaß gemacht,bin beim nächsten mal natürlich dabei....egal wohin....kenne eh noch nichtso viele 
schöne strecken. allerdings sollten wir dann vieleicht die stürze bewerten.
tja,zeit hätte ich fast jedes we(nehm ich mir dafür). nur nicht 1.-3. juni da is willingen angesagt. marathon kleine runde 51 km  1240 hm bin dabei ,wer noch ? hand hoch..
die bilder sind ja auch klasse geworden,freu mich schon auf den rest.
also bis dann leute......gruß marcus


----------



## ELLOCO99 (22. Mai 2007)

Nabend!

@ Michael 
....bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Habichtswald und seine "DROPS" 


@ Thorsten
....immer wieder gerne.

@ Stani
....da komm ich das nächste mal auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ELLOCO99 (22. Mai 2007)

@ marcus

wollte eigentlich auch in Willingen an den Start gehen bin aber am Vorabend bei einem guten Freund auf nem 30 ten Geburtstag.... von daher seh ich schwarz 

vielleicht sieht´man sich auf der expo in willingen


----------



## votec-cougar (22. Mai 2007)

...hätte da noch das Höhenprofil im Angebot --> kuckst du hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/373350/cat/500/ppuser/39661


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (23. Mai 2007)

Hi
Also am we fahre ich hoch zum Kellerwaldturm, wenn einer miktommen möchte ist das natürlich kein problem, können dann spontan entscheiden wo wir runter fahren. Wir könnten dann vielleicht im vorhinein heir auch schon planen wie lange wir fahren wollen.

@Mario kannst du mir die Fotos von dem Singletrail nochmal per mail schicken, brauche die für eine Kunstfotomappe.


MfG.:Marius


----------



## ELLOCO99 (24. Mai 2007)

@ marius

die anderen bilder stelle ich nach dem wochenende ein

bis dahin


mario


----------



## hrXXL (6. Juni 2007)

hat einer von euch noch ein paar bilder von der tour und kann se mir zukommen lassen, damit ich mir mal nen überblick verschaffen kann


----------



## Sandman78 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo! 

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum Kellerwaldturm. Wie würdet Ihr die Strecke von Oberurff zum Kellerwaldtum hoch von der Schwierigkeit her einschätzen? Bin gestern mal die Strecke gafahren und muss sagen das da ja doch ganz knackige Steigungen drinne sind. Was meint Ihr dazu?

Greetings...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KellerwaldBiker (1. August 2007)

kommt drauf an mit was du es vergleichst!Vom Anstieg her ist es schon anspruchsvoll, allein schon daher, weil es nicht mal hoch und mal runter geht sonder fast die ganze zeit bergauf und das zum schluss sogar sehr stark. von den abfahrten und den singeltrails her ist es ehr niedriges niveau, wenn du sowas suchst und hier aus der gegend kommst würde ich mal am erdesee schauen und die strecke abfahren die hier auch schon mit angegeben ist. da gibts dann auch trails die wirklich nur allein befahrbar sind.


----------



## Sandman78 (1. August 2007)

ich meinte wirklich nur die steigung. stimmt, geht wirklich knackig hoch. auch nicht ohne ist das stück bevor man links in den singletrail abbiegt. meiner meinung nach ist der gesamte weg von oberurff zum turm hoch der schwerste von allen wegen die zum turm hoch führen. macht aber spaß!


----------



## Kellerwald (2. August 2007)

Dann fahr mal den Weg vom Exhelmer-Stein aus, zum Turm.
Verschlungen und sehr steinig, gute Balance-Übung.


----------



## Sandman78 (2. August 2007)

den kenn ich, ist ja quasi mein hausberg...runter macht der weg aber mehr spaß!


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (2. August 2007)

wo wohnten ihr so?, vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen fahren. bin gestern auch erst wieder oben gewesen.


----------



## hrXXL (2. August 2007)

komme aus frankenberg und würd auch mal gern mittouren


----------



## Sandman78 (2. August 2007)

jo, war gestern auch oben. komme aus battenhausen. fahre hier oben immer die 3 berge ab, also jeust, hohes lohr, wüstegarten


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (2. August 2007)

wann warsten du oben, kann es sein das wir dich gesehen haben?? falls das der fall sein sollte waren wir die, die uns oben mit den protektoren ausgerüstet hatten.

@hrxxl klar kannst immer mitfahren ich kann ja demnächst mal vorhetr bescheid sagen wenn wir mal wieder hoch zum turm fahren. 

am we kann ich allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht da es gutes wetter geben soll und ich dann getreide abfahren muss.


----------



## Sandman78 (2. August 2007)

ich war erst gegen halb sieben oder so oben. ich hab nur zwei reiter getroffen  denke das seid ihr nicht gewesen. wo radelt ihr denn sonst so im kellerwald rum? gute streckentipps?


----------



## Kellerwald (2. August 2007)

Jo runter mach mehr Spaß, fahre auch meistens von der anderen
Seite hoch. Meine Standart Tour geht von Haina aufs Lohr, dann zum
Kellerwald Turm und dann am liebsten von Battenhausen runter Wüstung Elberode. Knapp ca. 40 km und 1000 Höhenmeter
Schöne Abfahrt 60-70 km/h.
Letze Tour leider schon 4 Wochen her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandman78 (2. August 2007)

Höhenmeter kann man hier oben schon ganz gut schruppen! Gibt mehrere Abfahrten zum Elberod runter. Welche meinste denn da?


----------



## Kellerwald (2. August 2007)

Pfefferholz runter, müßte B3 sein. Fahre meistens aber 
nach Gefühl. Nach Hause kommt man immer.


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (3. August 2007)

Habe mich kurzfristig entschlossen heute hoch zu fahren, sofern mir das wetter nicht noch einen strich durch die rechnung macht. schreibt mal ob noch wer mitfahren will werde kurz bevor ich von zu hause los fahre nochmal reinschauen. werde so gegn halb 4 in oberurff an der schule sein, denke mal das auch noch ein kumpel mitfährt.


----------



## Sandman78 (3. August 2007)

ui, dann viel spaß auf dem letzten singletrailstück, dass war vor ein paar Tagen schon so dermaßen aufgeweicht  
ich werd mich jetzt mal aufs rad schwingen, muss nachher noch nach gießen...


----------



## hrXXL (3. August 2007)

KellerwaldBiker schrieb:


> am we kann ich allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht da es gutes wetter geben soll und ich dann getreide abfahren muss.




so gehts mir auch.
das zeug muß schleunigst ab und ich muß noch arbeiten


----------



## Sandman78 (3. August 2007)

back from the trails...

bin heut doch zu einer größeren tour aufgebrochen: bin die etappen 9,10,11 vom kellerwaldsteig gefahren. ist echt ne geile strecke. allerdings schon etwas anstrengend. hab die tour noch um 9km verlängert. war etwas über 3h stunden unterwegs.

Edit: Laut Beschreibung sollen die Etappen insgesamt 49km und 1590hm haben. ist doch ganz ordentlich...


----------



## Stanislaw (21. August 2007)

Hallo Biker

Wie siehts aus, hat jemand Lust am Wochenende auf sehr schöne Trails im Upland ? Wir wollen den Uplandsteig fahren.... Vielleicht kommt ja jemand mit


----------



## HitMan34 (22. August 2007)

@Stani
Samstag bin ich nicht da. Sonntag sollte aber passen 

PS:
Versuche diesesmal auch nicht zu versinken mit meinem Rad, habe lange putzen müssen


----------



## ale2812 (22. Oktober 2007)

Sandman78 schrieb:


> back from the trails...
> 
> bin heut doch zu einer größeren tour aufgebrochen: bin die etappen 9,10,11 vom kellerwaldsteig gefahren. ist echt ne geile strecke. allerdings schon etwas anstrengend. hab die tour noch um 9km verlängert. war etwas über 3h stunden unterwegs.
> 
> Edit: Laut Beschreibung sollen die Etappen insgesamt 49km und 1590hm haben. ist doch ganz ordentlich...



wie sehen diese abschnitte aus? fahre sehr viel rund um den kellerwald, und kenne mittlerweile fast alles. aber wie sieht so der kellerwaldsteig ausserhalb des  direkten kellerwalds aus? bisher waren meine erfahrungen eher enttäuschend, da  die wege zwar gute kondition, aber sehr wenig technische skills voraussetzen... ist das der richtige eindruck oder gibts es noch anspruchsvolle abschnitte im stil von singletrail - so wie auf dem kamm des kellerwalds?

MfG::ale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cloudrider (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo...

Schönen Gruß an alle Urwaldsteig " Fahrer "

Komisch...die vielen Stellen wo man sein Bike den Berg/ Pfad hoch schieben darf werden irgendwie gar nicht erwähnt...

Habe mir den kompletten Urwadsteig entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn reingezogen...
Und wer jeden !!!! Meter der original Strecke bewältigt hat...kennt die Probleme...

Ist sicher nicht nur ne lockere Runde...und immer ausreichend Futter,Trinken mitnehmen...
Leider gibt es zum Teil sehr...hm...ungehaltene Wanderfreunde...die es nicht verstehen...wenn man diverse Rampen ,Abhänge mit dem Bike bewältigen kann.

Und wenn man ab dem Info Center Herzhausen die Tour startet....ist man ca 6 Std später sehr....ausgelaugt...aber ein sehr zufriedener Biker..


----------



## toben (8. April 2020)

KellerwaldBiker schrieb:


> Hi
> War ne super Tour mit echt genialen Trails.Auch die anderen die mitgefahren sind (wir waren 7 Leute ) waren alle super nett.
> 
> was lerne ich fürs nächste mal:
> ...



Moin Marius,
bist du noch in der Ecke unterwegs?
Ich bin ab kommender Woche in Schwalmstadt, nur eben unter der Woche.
Und wenn da was geht, ziehe ich in Erwägung mein Bike mitzunehmen 

Gruß, Tobias.


----------

